# themed enclosures



## tyson001 (Jan 22, 2012)

thinking of making a themed enclosure just looking for some inspiration if you have any themed enclosure you would like to throw up here would be greatly appreciated i'm sure i am not the only one looking for inspiration or just interested.


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 22, 2012)

check out stein enclosures! they have some amazing enclosures & some amazing themes


----------



## tyson001 (Jan 22, 2012)

i meant more along the lines of like street or castle or skulls or something like that.


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 22, 2012)

ahh okay, thats a diffrent one haha ive seen a pirate ship theme


----------



## JungleManSam (Jan 22, 2012)

Lizard Landscapes has some cool things you can build as far as cities and castles go, they have a pirate ship i think as well. They also have neat things like volcanos, give them a look  Lizard care, and fake rock wall landscapes


----------



## Ryant16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Someone on here once said an ice theme. It would be cool to see that happen


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 23, 2012)

hubby has done a shed theme and is currently working on an underground mined themed one


----------



## tyson001 (Jan 23, 2012)

cool would love to see when finished


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 23, 2012)

this is the shed one



still waiting for snakey to get big enough for it. hubby is in the process of making another one up to sell, will be finished off tonight! the mine one is just a shell at the moment, waiting for some render and decent weather (stupid sydney!!)


----------

